

Ask HN: What to delegate, and when, as a startup? - Blinkky

We are a pair of full stack developers with modest business and startup experience. We are asking ourselves questions like &quot;What business, operational, and&#x2F;or technical tasks should we be delegating, and when?&quot;<p>Currently we are bootstrapping, but we&#x27;re also interested in advice for when we have funding.
======
guya
I would say that probably the only role you must delegate is business
development. It takes a certain kind of person to be a good biz dev manager.
Developers generally don't have the needed skills and attitude. Everything
else is your job, including stuff like marketing. It's obviously all depends
on the kind of business your into, but generally that will be it, IMHO.

